# failed first timer



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Dear all, i'm quite new to this business, i am forty one years old and have just failed my first ICSI, gutted but not too down hearted, do most people fail  the first time in any case/ My FSH was 11.9 and then 8 the next time it was taken, anyone else have these huge fluctuations?

Best wishes

silverbream
ps- at least i am getting my old self back, those hormones are hard core! (until the next round maybe)


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

hi silverbream,

Just wanted to send you a great big   and although I cannot help with your question I am very sorry to hear about your cycle.

emps
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Silverbream

Just wanted to say sorry about your BFN.      I don't know the exact stats, but I think you would have been pretty lucky for it to have worked first time, regardless of age.  The doctors will now have a much better idea of how you respond to the drugs which should help if you decide to go for a second try.  I would also do as much research as you can (this site is very helpful) so you have a list of questions to ask at your follow-up consultation about what worked last time and what might be improved for your next cycle.  You don't say why you are having tx, but it might also be worth having the tests daisgy recommends on the Investigations and Immunology board of this site if you haven't had them already.

I personally didn't experience much in the way of fluctuations in my FSH levels when I was having tx (I shudder to think what they are now  : almost two years down the line) but judging from posts on this site, some people have much bigger fluctuations than you've had.

I know what you mean about hormomes post tx - it is nice to start feeling a bit more human again.    

Good luck with your next cycle.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Silverbream, Sorry you've had a failed cycle.    Yes it's really good to feel normal again isn't it! Those hormones really do make you feel   at times! Good luck with your next cycle.   

CG xxxx


----------



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks ellis, this is really reassuring!

I'll check out the daisy g posts. I'm off to see the doc on monday....you know, the nurses were so kind at the clinic, they threw their arms around me when i went in sobbing; and were just so very sweet...feeling a lot better three days later and a lot calmer about it all, just been to yoga, it is such a help. for anyone else, its very very good for raw emotional states and calming them down...
Thanks again....x x


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Silverbream,

So sorry to hear about your failed cycle.    

Like Ellie said, it's not unusual for FSH levels to vary, mine started at 4.7 before treatment and got up to 12 when I was stimming.
And yes, getting your hormones back is such a relief, especially when you're having to cope with the disappointment of a failed cycle.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Karen x


----------



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

THanks for all your replies: Does anyone feel a bit overwhelmed by all the other things that one could do? I mean things like wheatgrass, DHEA etc etc.....you kind of run the risk of doing everything, and it still making no difference or failing to do these things and then regretting it! 

its a bit like when people only pick the same numbers form the lottery if that makes any sense!

so, i see the doc on monday for the ivf post mortem and i hope he is honest enough to give me the real odds and not the clinic odds which i guess are always in favour of more and more treatment. I think he is a nice man.

silver xx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Silverbream,

Yes!  I've gone supplement mad - multivitamin with folic acid, DHA, Co-enzyme Q10, milk thistle...... not to mention: acupuncture, starting each day with lemon in hot water etc etc and this is the months away from treatment regime!

Will it make a difference next time?  Who knows.  But I'm living in hope that it might.  At least I no longer live my life with a bit of rose quartz stuffed down my bra! 
Karen x


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Silverbream

You are right about the "lottery" analogy, because that is what this rollercoaster is. The problem is that if someone told you to stand on your head after BMS you would do it if that meant a BFP!

Nobody can tell you what to do for the best and give you any promises - what works for one may not work for the other....I guess I take supps etc because it makes me feel like I am doing something, though when it doesn;t work each cycle you get more and more disheartened....esp when every day on the TV there are tales of less than 20 somethings literally "falling pg" whilst drinking, smoking and drug taking!! Sorry off on another rant - don't get me started!!

So glad that your hormones are levelling a bit - while I think about it, when you go to your IVF follow up, bring someone along with you to write down the answers to your questions - because you will forget what they tell you and you will want to mull over what they have said and ask more questions based on that...there is a great thread here on this site that i found about questions to ask after your failed treatment - I am sorry I don't have the link but perhaps if you do a search on this site with the following words which are on the link

"How did the embryologist feel the ICSI procedure went? (E.g. was it easy to find sperm of good morphology in sample?" you may find the link - a very helpful FF member put it on the site and I used it to call my specialisy back after having had tx more than 18 months ago, and I found it so useful - wish we had it when we went to follow up!

Sorry for the long reply - hope this helps and best of luck
Nx


----------



## WooWoo (Jan 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say, don't give up.  I am 42 (43 this year) and have a gorgeous one year old Son, conceived naturally exactly one month after my first round of IVF failed!!!!  Not sure if it was the drugs that kick-started my body or the fact that I relaxed because the treatment had failed.


----------



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks, this is all encouraging! THe doc said that things had gone very very well, and thati should try again!
fingers crossed, going to wait an extra month though because my body really needs a break from all the turmoil...xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

That's great news Silverbream - enjoy the rest and prepare yourself for round 2!

Good luck    

Love, CGxxxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

ALL, BUT ESPCIALLY NBR1968 A SSHE MENTIONED INIDIA. 

woops didnt mean capitals
yo can have multiple transfers in india or south africa to improve the odds, ie ovr 2 or 3 eggs.  if you have eg problems with implanting or fear low quality eggs, it might be worth thinking about....

i am, plus  a holiday ;-)


----------



## nanjane (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi - if its any help I had 2 failed ICSI the second not even getting to transfer stage. My FSH levels were not great and I was debating whether it was worth the strain of a 3rd and final attempt when I got pregnant naturally. I now have a lovely baby and all the pain has become worth while.

I am convinced my luck changed when I put myself and my DH on a program of vitamins


----------

